# Winter Greens - Imperial Whitetail



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Anyone use this for late season hunting?


----------



## JEFF GOCHENOUR (Jan 21, 2007)

I used them two years ago, central MO. Planted as directed, seeds grew well, choked out all weeds, but the deer are not used to them here, so nothing. Planted them 1st year in that plot to help with weeds, now have WI clover, which in spite of having alot of clover in my area, the deer just hammer it. Will be over seeding in an annual plot this fall with wintergreens again because I am sure if the deer will just give it a chance they will like it.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*Imperial winter greens*

my opinion you are wasting your money. Go to the local feed store or grain elevator and look into buying bulk clover seed and forage rape seed. Ladino, white dutch or yellow clover along with the rape seed will get you the same results for $6-8 rather than $35. Pre packaged seeds are truely a rip off. 

Just make sure the seed you buy has the innoculant on it. It should have a pink or yellow hue to it.


----------

